# &
. 
     2005-         )).    -   -      ,    100%      .      -     ,   -   2 .
   , 2  34,   ( ,   )      ( ).    . ,    .     -    5-10 .  , ,    ,     (  ),     (  ).   13  -     .
    ().     (,      ,  ).        ,      ,     ,      -         10 )).    32 .
    -   .     48   ,     (   )   .       - , ,    .    5 (   , -0,5      ),        .      .
 ,   -       .    ,   N-     .

----------


## Def

,       .

----------

??   ?

----------


## Ihor

,    ,  100$+ 4 ,    ,      :)

----------


## persol

-    ,
   ,  120  .
  3- ,  ,  70       ?

----------

*persol*,           .

----------

,      ,                  ,     .

----------


## persol

> ,     .

  , ,            .
"   "-    .

----------


## ReFeel

.    .

----------


## serg1975

,     .  300

----------


## Mariia

2013      250 .      ,       8   15.00                 16.00  .       ,      " "   .       350 .       .

----------


## Olesya

http://rada.gov.ua/ru/news/Novosty/S...yya/82113.html

----------

,   ,      .         - .     ,

----------


## abdulaeva

-    ,    ?

----------


## Enter

> -    ,    ?

     ,

----------


## alexx76

?

----------

> -    ,    ?

   
    ,     ,  25 ,

----------

